# Computer to computer Lan only VOIP chat?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a few headsets and a LAN without internet connection. I have to be able to get the computers to have headset to headset chat. Everything I am finding requires some kind of internet connection like skype or ventrillo I want something I can load as a server on pc 1 and then have pc 1 and 2 and 3 all to be able to talk to each other.

What is out there that isn't internet service based and allows LAN chat?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll stay tuned to this thread, as I've been looking for the same solution for over a year now.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm curious as to the purpose of and circumstances involving multiple computers spread out in the same building that don't have Internet access yet need to be able to voice chat on the computers.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Lan game play for younger kids and older software. Family is on a very strict income and can't afford a monthly internet bill. I am doiating my own time to setup the Lan and my own headphones because I have a box of them.

Still have not found the proper solution for this.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What about this: 
http://download.cnet.com/SpyXie-Voice-Chat/3000-2085_4-10443799.html


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Unfortunately thats only unidirectional talk.  Good try I thought you had found a gem.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would think you could setup a Teamspeak or Ventrilo server on one of the computers. Granted these are used mostly for playing games over the Internet but since it is IP based they should work just fine on a local lan.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Ultimately I would think this would require some type of server client technology. Here is another option.
http://www.bigspeed.net/index.php?page=voicechatsdk/voicechatsdk.htm

Here is a Youtube video on setting up TeamSpeak on a Lan.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Mumble should work just fine as well. Again it is a server client technology but uses a lot less resources on the server side then TeamSpeak and Ventrillo.
http://mumble.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Another option to look at. But doesn't look to be free but is inexpensive.
http://www.softsift.com/200607/lan-voice-chat-10-voice-communication-over-local-area-network.html

This one looks promising but maybe I am not understanding what you are looking for.
http://www.12oclocker.com/soft/tinytalk.htm


----------

